# Horizon Smokers Customer Service...



## jeffrey sabins (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone had a Horizon smoker delivered before? Any commentary on your experience would be appreciated.

Maybe I overestimate the organization of their welding operation over there, but requesting a rough ETA on delivery for a $1,500 purchase doesn't seem crazy to me. I have requested a rough ETA for delivery via two emails and a phone voicemail and have had no response back.

What do you think?


----------



## joe black (Aug 19, 2016)

I've never had any first hand experience, but two years ago when I was doing a lot of research for buying a smoker, a lot of folks were disappointed with the Horizon customer service.

Good luck.  I think it's a good smoker.  Maybe a little overpriced, but a good smoker.  Too bad their customer service is not up to par.


----------



## billiam (Aug 24, 2016)

Jeffrey Sabins said:


> Anyone had a Horizon smoker delivered before? Any commentary on your experience would be appreciated.
> 
> Maybe I overestimate the organization of their welding operation over there, but requesting a rough ETA on delivery for a $1,500 purchase doesn't seem crazy to me. I have requested a rough ETA for delivery via two emails and a phone voicemail and have had no response back.
> 
> What do you think?


​I've had a tough time getting a hold of them as well and it seems to be typical.  I'm in the immediate market for a backyard smoker and wanted to try Horizon as I'm also looking at a trailer model down the road and like their offerings.  Had no joy with both e-mail and telephone and was about to give up when someone finally answered the phone.  Very amiable folks to deal with once I got through but the theretofore lack of response is disconcerting and violates (in my opinion) a major tenet of good business practice; though this seems to be increasingly common among businesses these days.  In any case, the smoker is ordered and now time will tell whether it was a good choice.

If you've already ordered your cooker and you're looking for an ETA, I'd keep trying.  If not, you'll have to weigh whether it's worth it.  I can tell you that you will not experience the same difficulty if Yoder has a cooker you're interested in.


----------



## jeffrey sabins (Aug 24, 2016)

Billiam said:


> ​I've had a tough time getting a hold of them as well and it seems to be typical.  I'm in the immediate market for a backyard smoker and wanted to try Horizon as I'm also looking at a trailer model down the road and like their offerings.  Had no joy with both e-mail and telephone and was about to give up when someone finally answered the phone.  Very amiable folks to deal with once I got through but the theretofore lack of response is disconcerting and violates (in my opinion) a major tenet of good business practice; though this seems to be increasingly common among businesses these days.  In any case, the smoker is ordered and now time will tell whether it was a good choice.
> 
> If you've already ordered your cooker and you're looking for an ETA, I'd keep trying.  If not, you'll have to weigh whether it's worth it.  I can tell you that you will not experience the same difficulty if Yoder has a cooker you're interested in.


Good info. Thank you for the input.

Tenet of good business practice is right. However, I suppose a group of people who see themselves as welders/smokers and not as business people/customer service people has room in an industry like this. If the smoker performs for 10 years and I am still using it, I probably will tell everyone Horizon is awesome and not even remember the unanswered phone calls.


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a Horizon RD Special and feel it to be an absolutely terrific smoker, and very well built. Trying to get those folks on the phone can be....."challenging," at times.


----------



## b-one (Aug 29, 2016)

Do they have any of your money? If not I would pass if they can't come up with a rough ETA ,we all know issues arise but I would want some assurance on how the process was going. I wouldn't want to lose sleep over my smoker.


----------

